# Nuevo estado de la materia



## ilcapo (Feb 5, 2014)

hola gente no se si ya lo habian visto asi que lo publico porque parece muy interesante, saludos 








Hasta hace poco la ciencia admitía 4 estados de la materia: sólido, líquido y gaseoso, los más conocidos, y el estado de plasma, que guarda semejanza con el gaseoso y se produce cuando un gas se calienta tanto que sus moléculas y sus átomos se ionizan.

Ahora, sin embargo, científicos del Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts (MIT, por sus siglas en inglés) han anunciado el hallazgo de un quinto estado que además tiene un tipo de magnetismo tampoco conocido hasta ahora.

Los científicos denominaron el estado “espín líquido cuántico” (quantum spin liquid, QSL) y se trata de un cristal sólido cuyo magnetismo se encuentra en flujo constante. La orientación magnética de sus electrones fluctúa conforme interactúa con otros electrones cercanos, “solo que hay una fuerte interacción entre ellos y, debido a efectos cuántos, no se fijan en un lugar”, según describió Young Lee, el investigador responsable del descubrimiento.

Cabe aclarar que, en física y química, se admitían solo dos tipos de magnetismo: el ferromagnetismo y el antiferromagnetismo.

El primero es el más conocido, desde tiempos remotos, y el cual consiste en que el giro (spin) o carga de cada electrón está alineada en la misma dirección, generando dos polos distintos.

En el antiferromagnetismo, por el contrario, los electrones vecinos apuntan en dirección opuesta, por lo cual el magnetismo de un objeto queda reducido a cero.


En el caso del QSL, parece ser que la intensa interacción magnética permite el fenómeno ampliamente documentado del enlazamiento cuántico de amplio alcance, el cual, entre otros usos, podría encontrar aplicaciones sorprendentes en el ámbito de las telecomunicaciones (sobre todo por su capacidad como superconductor en altas temperaturas).

El estado QSL fue teorizado desde 1987, pero solo hasta hace poco pudo comprobarse su existencia, luego de que los investigadores pasaran 10 meses creciendo una pequeña franja de herbertsmithita (también conocida como anarakita), un mineral haluro del que se sospechaba que tenía dicho estado y la cual fue necesario bombardear con una dispersión neutrones para analizar su estructura y descubrir que, en efecto, se trata de un buen ejemplar de materia en QSL.

​


----------



## Nepper (Dic 17, 2014)

Pensé que la clasificación abarcaba los "diamagnéticos, ferromagnéticos, amagnéticos y paramagnéticos", siendo los "amagnéticos" los que no poseen campos magnéticos. Los "paramagnéticos" son los que son ligeramente magnéticos, como el cristal que mencionan.

Para resumir, ellos encontraron un sólido (casualmente un estado de la materia) que es propenso a cambiar su campo magnético (magnetiza mucho, poco, o por partes) facilmente dependiendo el entorno. Supongo que es perfecto para discos rígidos... 

Yo soy algo exceptico, tendré que digerirlo...


----------

